
The Year of the Tablets. Should Apple be scared? [Infographic] - jasonlbaptiste
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2011/03/02/the-year-of-the-tablets-should-apple-be-scared-infographic/
======
amock
The infographic has the wrong specs for the TouchPad. It has dual 1.2GHz
processors and 1GB of RAM.

------
ghurlman
I don't see anything in that list that would have Apple scared in the
slightest bit.

